# Parable of the Sower



## JM (Mar 2, 2009)

Recently I was asked if this parable teaches that a Christian can fall from grace and be lost.

What would the simplest way be to explain this parable when asked such questions?

Thanks.

j


----------



## Theognome (Mar 2, 2009)

No, since he was later found. Can a Christian fall away for a season? yes- but the Lord will never let one of His fall through His fingers, just like he didn't in the parable. Instead, he brought the young man to repentance.

Theognome


----------



## py3ak (Mar 2, 2009)

There's a young man in the parable of the sower?


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 2, 2009)

Theognome said:


> No, since he was later found. Can a Christian fall away for a season? yes- but the Lord will never let one of His fall through His fingers, just like he didn't in the parable. Instead, he brought the young man to repentance.
> 
> Theognome


Bill, you missed on that one... you're talking about the parable of the Prodigal Son.

Where's that artillery when ya need it?


----------



## Theognome (Mar 2, 2009)

Brad said:


> Theognome said:
> 
> 
> > No, since he was later found. Can a Christian fall away for a season? yes- but the Lord will never let one of His fall through His fingers, just like he didn't in the parable. Instead, he brought the young man to repentance.
> ...



Yup, I goofed. You can insert a face slap here, if you wish.

Theogome


----------



## Michael (Mar 2, 2009)

A true child of God will never be eternally lost (John 10:27-29). However, there are definitely those _"who were once enlightened, and have tasted of the heavenly gift, and were made partakers of the Holy Ghost, and have tasted the good word of God, and the powers of the world to come"_ (Heb 6:4-5), who have fallen away of their own disobedience--shunning the covenant blessings of God for the hardness of their own hearts.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 2, 2009)

Do you mean the sower and the different types of ground?

I would point out that the only plant that actually bore fruit, rather than simply appearing to be a productive plant, was the one on good ground. The rest never bore fruit. Despite external appearances to the contrary, the stony/weedy soil were never really saved.


----------



## JM (Mar 2, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Do you mean the sower and the different types of ground?
> 
> I would point out that the only plant that actually bore fruit, rather than simply appearing to be a productive plant, was the one on good ground. The rest never bore fruit. Despite external appearances to the contrary, the stony/weedy soil were never really saved.




That's about it. Short and simple.

Thanks.


----------



## Rich Koster (Mar 2, 2009)

Skyler said:


> Do you mean the sower and the different types of ground?
> 
> I would point out that the only plant that actually bore fruit, rather than simply appearing to be a productive plant, was the one on good ground. The rest never bore fruit. Despite external appearances to the contrary, the stony/weedy soil were never really saved.


----------

